# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  کار با مدالها

## saeedjafari

با سلام و وقت بخیر
من یکسیستم گزارشگیری نوشتم
هر کسی لوگین میکنه و وارد سیستم میشه
وارد صفحه گزارشگیری میشه
حالا این قسمت برای من مهمه :

دکمه ثبت گزارش رو میزنه
یک صفحه باید به صورت پاپ آپ باز بشه و الاعاتش رو ثب کنه وقتی صفحه پاپ رو میبنده میتونه اطلاعات رو ببینه و ادیت کنه
برای ادیت هم همین صفحه پیپ آپ باز میشه
من شنیدم به این ساختار میگن " مدالها"
ممنون میشم برای نوشتین این قسمت کسی کمکم کنه
با تشکر

----------


## Master_Power

اگر با بوت استرپ هستین کد زیر را اجرا کنین
<!-- Button trigger modal --><button type="button" class="btn btn-primary" data-toggle="modal" data-target="#exampleModalCenter">
  Launch demo modal
</button>

<!-- Modal -->
<div class="modal fade" id="exampleModalCenter" tabindex="-1" role="dialog" aria-labelledby="exampleModalCenterTitle" aria-hidden="true">
  <div class="modal-dialog modal-dialog-centered" role="document">
    <div class="modal-content">
      <div class="modal-header">
        <h5 class="modal-title" id="exampleModalLongTitle">Modal title</h5>
        <button type="button" class="close" data-dismiss="modal" aria-label="Close">
          <span aria-hidden="true">&times;</span>
        </button>
      </div>
      <div class="modal-body">
        ...
      </div>
      <div class="modal-footer">
        <button type="button" class="btn btn-secondary" data-dismiss="modal">Close</button>
        <button type="button" class="btn btn-primary">Save changes</button>
      </div>
    </div>
  </div> </div>

----------

